# *USA RUNDOWN*



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

USA Boom Rundown 2005!

* = Built
Tallest in 2015:

CHICAGO- Fordham Tower- 2000F/610m spire, 1458F/445m roof, 115 stories!
NEW YORK- Freedom Tower- 1776/541 spire, 1479/451 crown 1368/417 roof 83F
*CHICAGO- Sears Tower- 1730/529 spire, 1449/442 roof 108F
*NEW YORK- Empire State Building- 1474/449 spire, 1250/381 roof 102F
CHICAGO- Trump Tower- 1362/415 spire, 1125/343 roof 92F
NEW YORK- Towers on Hudson- Part of Westside redevelopment- Unknown heights. 80+F
*CHICAGO- John Hancock Center- 1502/458 spire, 1127/344 roof
NEW YORK- WTC Tower 2- Height unknown but more than 1150/350
*CHICAGO- AON center- 1136/346m 83F
NEW YORK- Con Edison Tower- Unknown, rumored at 85F and 1100/333
NEW YORK- Ratner tower on east river- 75F, approx 1000/305, construction starts next year
CHICAGO- Waterview Tower- 1041/317 roof 89F
NEW YORK- BOA Plaza- 1200/366 spire, 945/288 roof 57F
*NEW YORK- Chrysler building- 1047/319 spire, 940/286 roof 78F
*LOS ANGELES- Library Tower- 1018/310 roof 74F
*HOUSTON- Chase Tower- 1002/305 roof 75F
*??NASSAU CO. NY- Long Island, Nassau Tower, 984/300 60F (uncertain)
PHILADELPHIA- Comcast Tower- 980/298 roof 58F


whew!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

^Good work. But it might beneficial to distinguish between those towers that are already u/c and those that are merely proposals.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh yea, thanks.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Not to be picky or anything, but I know you left out at least a few for Chicago that are already built (and there could be more for other cities as well).

AT&T Corporate Center - 1,007 ft 60 floors
Two Prudential Plaza - 995 ft 64 floors

Or did you just pick and choose from the bunch?


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Fordham tower?

??


----------



## 612bv3 (Oct 10, 2004)

hngcm said:


> Fordham tower?
> 
> ??


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

He might mean that it's called Fordham Spire right now.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

612bv3 said:


>


*shutter* uhhh...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

612bv3 said:


>


Very beautiful...
:drool:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Say what???!!!

This is the first time i've heard of it, who's the architect?


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Check out the Chicago board, News and Developments, your local TV/newspaper/Internet.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Don't worry it won't get built


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

spyguy999 said:


> Not to be picky or anything, but I know you left out at least a few for Chicago that are already built (and there could be more for other cities as well).
> 
> AT&T Corporate Center - 1,007 ft 60 floors
> Two Prudential Plaza - 995 ft 64 floors
> ...




Yea but their Roofs are around 900, In order to make the US supertalls it should have at least 940 to roof and 1100 to spire, thats what buildings made the list.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> Don't worry it won't get built




why do you say that?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Jo48 said:


> why do you say that?


He is probably from Toronto :jk:


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

I mean yea Chicago doesn't have a great track record for buildings taller than sears seeing how every single one proposed was cancelled but I think wwe should wait before we judge.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, we need to be circumspect.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

JuanPaulo said:


> He is probably from Toronto :jk:


Never, if I was :badnews:


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

What's wrong with Toronto?


----------



## 12231989 (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/index.cfm?c_id=2&ObjectID=10337953

Here is the story


----------

